
My Favorite CSS Hack - brlnwest
https://dev.to/gajus/my-favorite-css-hack-32g3
======
Arkanosis
There used to be a 3D view in the Firefox dev tools which was unfortunately
removed in Firefox 47.

That's sad, because it was incredibly useful to understand not only the size
of the elements, but their nesting and z-index as well.

